# Roland GX-24/Corel X3 Plugin Help



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

just got my Roland Gx-24 and i also have corel X3. I downloaded the plug ins from the roland site. The problem i am running into is on the roland site it states to just click on the exe. file and it will install itself. The file that download from their site a .gms file. I tried to find software to run it but windows cant find a match. What should i use to run it and what file should i install it in so that it can run with x3??. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

It sounds like you may have somehow gotten the wrong download file. Try downloading from here: 

Roland DGA Corp. - Support - Technical Support and Services for Roland Products

The "CutStudio CorelDraw Plug-in v1.10 for Windows" on this page will download a zip file named plugin.zip. Unzip that file and it should extract 10 files, one of which is PluginSetup.exe. That's the exe that you want to run and it should install everything where it needs to be. 

If you still have problems, check the Readme.txt file extracted from the same download.

I hope this helps.


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks maxine, i will give it a shot.


----------



## dAi (Jan 27, 2008)

Here' how I got mines to work with CutStudio plugin for Corel Draw X4

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-XiFopzJ-4[/media]


----------

